# Problem configuring my email server



## nixu (May 19, 2012)

Hi!

I have a FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE and I used this tutorial: http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=4 to set up a mail server. *B*ut instead of apache I've used ngingx. So I have some questions about configuring some files. For example: http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=8, in postfix setup it is said to set 
	
	



```
mydomain = domain.tld
```
 and I set it like that because I have more than one virtual domain, but every mail I send has a header like this:

```
Received: from mail.domain.tld ([my ip])
```
but I expected it to be 

```
Received: from mail.my_virtual_domain1.com ([my ip])
```

That is one problem.

The other is that I want that postfix to send the email that he considers to be spam in a Spam directory from the user.

Please a little help, I googled my problem but I couldn*'*t find a solution.
Regards


----------

